

Tell your friends to Shut Up or Start Up - prjmn
http://prjmn.tumblr.com/post/37355646413/shut-up-or-start-up

======
jacalata
Or just stop having these conversations. Let them change the subject. Stop
telling them they could do it. Get over your apparent need to be constantly
selling the startup dream and just talk about their damn sister's wedding.
When they say 'oh well I couldn't because x' just say 'yea, fair enough' and
move the fuck on with your life.

Oh, but 'you can't help it'? Whatever. You won't know until you try. You'll
figure it out, you've just got to do it. Right?

~~~
prjmn
Fair enough and that's how it usually ends up, the subject changes and
everyone goes about their lives. That's not really why they are asking me
though... they are hoping I can give them some secret sauce to making it
actually happen. The reality is that sauce is simply their not changing the
subject and to keep asking questions. I'll keep talking, its more exciting
then the sisters wedding at the end of the day and maybe together will figure
some way forward rather than accepting the "fair enough" copout.

------
OafTobark
Amen. Except its a lot worse in cases I've encountered. No one wants to hear
the truth. They just want validation of what they believe. When you tell them
honestly, some just get royally offended by methods or things you suggest that
works. It's annoying. I've concluded it's not worth helping people like that.

~~~
prjmn
Its amazing when they get offended! There is a special brand of confused anger
that seems to show up on their face. The "stop making me feel like a fake"
brand... I agree its best to stop trying to help when it gets to this stage.

